# Electricity circuits



## Nick Weech (Nov 24, 2022)

My friend Pete and Peter ask about electric circuits. With the increasingly expensive costs of this "resource"

Do we consume anything? All those consumer units just inside our doorways ...
 Should we be asking more questions of the utility companies?


orig h/t  Arron Dover



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxgFEJKv30U_



Nick Weech said:


> My friend Pete and Peter ask about electric circuits. With the increasingly expensive costs of this "resource"
> 
> Do we consume anything? All those consumer units just inside our doorways ...
> Should we be asking more questions of the utility companies?
> ...



It's been picked up by Fakeologist.com over the pond in Californda (CDN)

https://fakeologist.com/blog/2022/11/24/is-electricity-actually-consumed/


----------



## Quiahuitl (Dec 2, 2022)

I think circuit electricity was created primarily to be able to charge people.  Instead of having two conductors for every device you could just have one conductor and the return circuit is via the Earth.  This would be 'Open-circuit electricity,' compared to the 'Closed-circuit electricity' that we have now.  The atmosphere has an electrical potential of 100V per metre of hight - that's a lot!

I think the old atmospheric lights ran on the open circuit principle so the lightbulbs they used only need one conductor and you could simply plug them in anywhere on the structure of the building and the bulbs would light up via resonance with the Earth and the atmosphere.

A different angle on the same topic - conventional closed circuit electricity can be set up to resonate or to be damped.  The entire system is damped so it's as if it was designed on purpose to need the maximum amount of fossil fuels burnt to force the electricity round the circuit. 

It's possible to set up common electric devices such as kettles and washing machine to run on anti-phase i.e. the source and load are at 180 degrees phase difference.  This causes full power to be manifested at the load with no current drawn. I've seen at least five different ways of doing this demonstrated on YT and I know from my electrical engineering contacts that this is fully feasible.  You can see the kettle boiling the water or the electric chainsaw cutting logs but the electricity meter isn't moving so you wont be charged for it.  Of course if you set up your own home to run this way, the electric company will detect a phase shift in your house and eventually come knocking on your door and shut you down.

An analogy - the opera singer sings a perfectly tuned note at the resonant frequency of the glass and the glass shatters. That's phase resonance.  Imagine how loud the opera singer would have to sing to shatter the glass, if the glass was surrounded by sound-deadening material and the singer was positioned a long way away with lots of foam rubber padding filling the space between source and load.  The singer would have to be making a sound a loud as a jet engine to have any effect on the glass.

That's a really good analogy for how our current electricity generating and distribution system works.  It is highly damped. It works at a very low phase relationship.

I posted some photos of the old lights (from late 1800s to early 1900s) on another thread, click here to see.


----------



## alltheleaves (Dec 2, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> I think circuit electricity was created primarily to be able to charge people.  Instead of having two conductors for every device you could just have one conductor and the return circuit is via the Earth.  This would be 'Open-circuit electricity,' compared to the 'Closed-circuit electricity' that we have now.  The atmosphere has an electrical potential of 100V per metre of hight - that's a lot!
> 
> I think the old atmospheric lights ran on the open circuit principle so the lightbulbs they used only need one conductor and you could simply plug them in anywhere on the structure of the building and the bulbs would light up via resonance with the Earth and the atmosphere.
> 
> ...


I may have saved a vintage interview and demo video which demonstrated the spinning disc in the typical electric meter supplies a certain amount of supplemental localized electric power from its spin.


----------



## Nick Weech (Dec 15, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> I think circuit electricity was created primarily to be able to charge people.  Instead of having two conductors for every device you could just have one conductor and the return circuit is via the Earth.  This would be 'Open-circuit electricity,' compared to the 'Closed-circuit electricity' that we have now.  The atmosphere has an electrical potential of 100V per metre of hight - that's a lot!
> 
> I think the old atmospheric lights ran on the open circuit principle so the lightbulbs they used only need one conductor and you could simply plug them in anywhere on the structure of the building and the bulbs would light up via resonance with the Earth and the atmosphere.
> 
> ...


Is there any demonstration of this happening ?  As proof of the idea there's atmospheric electricity as free energy:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNIqeA8PjSY_

I still haven't worked it out, so ... here's more explaining: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeDlzuygnxc_


----------



## Nick Weech (Dec 17, 2022)

Nick Weech said:


> Is there any demonstration of this happening ?  As proof of the idea there's atmospheric electricity as free energy:
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNIqeA8PjSY_
> 
> ...



Like the character in Wiz of Oz, I wish I had a brain (& could use it). I should be able to make sense of it!


----------



## AaronSenoj (Dec 23, 2022)

Are Power Lines Really Harvesting Atmospheric Electricity?
Are Power Lines Really Harvesting Atmospheric Electricity? (Aaron Dover 2015)​Electricity is generated from the Athmosphere! - Lawrence Wright 2018
Electricity is generated from the Athmosphere! (Lawrence Wright 2018)​There is no reason for building those pylons so high up in the sky. Nor are there any plausible reasons to make the pylon cables naked. Any wire, whose job  is to transmit electricity, is supposed to be insulated. But the wires on the pylons are always naked.  It looks as if those cables must always contact  with the open air up in the sky.


----------



## AxenLab (Dec 23, 2022)

Tesla Towers to deliver wireless energy to millions of homes are currently being tested. The reason why they used wires is so that they can monitor power consumption. A regular electromagnet meter is convention they set for £$£ getting payed - back before electrickery it was illumination wire free.


----------



## AaronSenoj (Dec 24, 2022)

AxenLab said:


> Tesla Towers to deliver wireless energy to millions of homes are currently being tested. The reason why they used wires is so that they can monitor power consumption. A regular electromagnet meter is convention they set for £$£ getting payed - back before electrickery it was illumination wire free.


I consider the Tesla Towers to be a distraction. Delivering wireless energy to homes might have health implications, too.


----------



## AxenLab (Dec 24, 2022)

AaronSenoj said:


> I consider the Tesla Towers to be a distraction. Delivering wireless energy to homes might have health implications, too.


A distraction from what though ? agree about the electro smog problem - Airspace is saturated with EMF.


----------



## AaronSenoj (Dec 26, 2022)

AxenLab said:


> A distraction from what though ? agree about the electro smog problem - Airspace is saturated with EMF.


Distraction from the pylons we see everwhere around. Actually there was no need to distract because (almost) nobody doesn't even notice the pylons at all cause they're the elephant in the room.  But yet, they cover some inspirational material such as Tesla Towers, to fulfill the people's curiosity. The latest distraction in line is the "fusion" energy.


----------



## reverendALC (Dec 27, 2022)

I am absolutely fascinated by this concept.  There are indeed so many things that are obfuscated in plain sight, and this would be a tremendous one indeed.

when I was a small child, my parents owned a home beneath some gargantuan power lines;  the kind you can hear an audible buzzing from. My father would do this neat trick using a coat hanger and lighting a 60w incandescent bulb doing nothing other than grounding the bulb into the earth and touching the stanchion. 

I don’t even remember his explanation for how/why that happened, and in hindsight I’m amazed because i hadn’t thought of that in over 30 years


----------



## AaronSenoj (Dec 27, 2022)

reverendALC said:


> I am absolutely fascinated by this concept.  There are indeed so many things that are obfuscated in plain sight, and this would be a tremendous one indeed.
> 
> when I was a small child, my parents owned a home beneath some gargantuan power lines;  the kind you can hear an audible buzzing from. My father would do this neat trick using a coat hanger and lighting a 60w incandescent bulb doing nothing other than grounding the bulb into the earth and touching the stanchion.
> 
> I don’t even remember his explanation for how/why that happened, and in hindsight I’m amazed because i hadn’t thought of that in over 30 years


The gist of that trick is the grounding. Only when the circuit is properly grounded can the electricity flow. Tricky part is the stanchion. It must have been picking up the atmospheric positive electricity, which must have been sufficient in quantity beneath the pylons.  The sole purpose of the Pylon wires is to create an electricity attracting field on the air.  Here is a "transmission" line somewhere in California.  the cables are spread out. There's no reasonable logic for spreading out the cables under the terms of the "transmission" concept.


----------



## Udjat (Dec 30, 2022)

I have also questioned the electric companies and I feel that we are being duped.  
When it comes to Tesla, J.P. Morgan funded Tesla, and when he built the wireless towers Morgan said he stole his money and then that was the end of Tesla.  Morgan was looking for a design where he could charge the average citizen for electricity which in turn would have someone in ultimate power of the electrical power.  Tesla was trying to make it free because it comes from the atmosphere and no one should profit off of a gift from the heavens. 

Anyone that I know that has tried to help the progression of humanity has been ripped to shreds, especially if their intent was good.

I find that the electric companies are bull and it is all a money making scheme.  I live about ten miles from a river that is over used and the main use is supposedly for hydro electric.  If you look into it further you will see that something else is in the works.  I don't believe one bit of it but yet I still have to pay my bill or else I will be living in the dark.  Solar power is not a viable option for my house either, so I guess I am screwed.


----------



## AaronSenoj (Jan 3, 2023)

Udjat said:


> reply


There's something peculiar going on in the hydro electric dams. The 500 kV power lines coming out of the "generators" always cross over the dam's water outlet.  I believe they do it so because the power lines must be as long as possible until they arrive the cities. The longer they are, the bigger the atmospheric interactivity and so is the electricity bigger. The water outlet area is the perfect opportunity to gain electricity from the atmosphere, so over that area is always covered by the electricity lines. Don't count on my words.  Take a look at all those dams and see for yourself. The cables are always over the water outlet.



As for the solar power. They're too weak to begin with. They are too much costly to install and their maintenance is not free either. They make the territories look ugly and artificial, too.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 3, 2023)

AaronSenoj said:


> There's something peculiar going on in the hydro electric dams. The 500 kV power lines coming out of the "generators" always cross over the dam's water outlet.  I believe they do it so because the power lines must be as long as possible until they arrive the cities. The longer they are, the bigger the atmospheric interactivity and so is the electricity bigger. The water outlet area is the perfect opportunity to gain electricity from the atmosphere, so over that area is always covered by the electricity lines. Don't count on my words.  Take a look at all those dams and see for yourself. The cables are always over the water outlet.
> View attachment 26993
> As for the solar power. They're too weak to begin with. They are too much costly to install and their maintenance is not free either. They make the territories look ugly and artificial, too.


So what's going on in the hydro dams where the wires don't cross the dam?

This one for example, Hydroelectric Power - TheGreenAge





Are you seriously suggesting these massive engineering schemes are undertaken to hide the collection of atmospheric electricity in plain sight?


----------



## AaronSenoj (Jan 5, 2023)

Jd755 said:


> reply


Well, here is the corrected version of my comment:

The power lines are passed round so much long as possible until they arrive the cities. The longer they are, the bigger the atmospheric electricity. The water outlet area of the dams is the perfect *opportunity* to gain electricity from the atmosphere, so over that area is covered by the electricity lines* at every opportunity*.

Don't count on my words.  Take a look at all those dams and you'll notice that the cables are installed over the water outlet in the majority of the dams.

So, under the light of this corrected message:

Having a dam whose cables don't hang over the water outlet doesn't mean too much. The majority of the biggest dams still have their cables hanging over the water outlet.

Meanwhile that dam in that photo from thegreenage.co.uk stands out  by being beautiful. I'd call it a beautiful dam.  So, the design considerations might change accordingly.

Most of the dams are situated at mundane, strange places, which I wouldn't call particularly beautiful. And, all those dams (by "all" I mean each one I've seen so far) had their cables hanging over the water outlets.

But how the cables are forwarded from the dam doesn't mean too much either.  Because those lines are eventually passed around at other territories on each opportunity until they finally arrive at the cities.  But still, the overhanging cables look impressive, they must be there for a reason.

Here are the 2 biggest dams of the Turkish Republic. Ataturk Dam on the Euphrates River





Keban Dam. The 2nd largest dam of Turkey. Note the cables don't come over the hills. They overhang the water outlet.




More impressive sceneries from around the world. Grand Coulee Dam Columbia River. those cables look ugly and impressive at the same time. I think those cables serve the purpose of givin the illusion that power is produced in that dam by some generator working 7x24.





New Zealand's largest dam facilities. I think those cables hanging over the water make the place ugly.
Meanwhile, that dam n'thing doesn't seem to operate. It doesn't have to because the electricity is produced by harvesting the atmospheric electricity by those cables anyway.


----------



## reverendALC (Jan 5, 2023)

I looked at many pictures of USA dams online. Only 1/5 or so had visible lines strung above the water like that, however several dams that did have them, they weren’t visible in some pictures.  It’s possible I just couldn’t see them in the photos, or that they weren’t there.

it’s worth at least questioning I believe. It makes no sense why they would string these lines in these places, some which look like they could easily be engulfed in the right (or wrong) situation.

This is pure conjecture, but what better way to disguise an energy generator… than with an energy generator?

second largest dam in the world, Belo Monte in Brazil… has them:



the largest dam in the world, three gorges in China, has a large array to either side of the outlet, but not across it:


----------

